# "Autres" prend mon espace



## cricri.eyquem (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod Nano  4Go depuis quelques mois, mais voilà que la catégorie "Autres" dans la mémoire du iPod prend énormement de place ( ~ la moitié ! ).
J'ai d'abord pensé aux illustrations d'album, puisque le problème était survenu juste après les avoir mises sur mon iPod ; mais une fois supprimées, la catégorie " Autres" n'a pas perdu un Mo !
Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ? 
Merci.


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Août 2008)

J'ai déjà rencontré ce problème et même en fouillant un peu partout même dans l'iPod à partir du finder, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé est de le reformater...
Si tu as des musiques sur ton iPod qui ne sont pas sur ton ordi et que tu ne veux pas perdre, utilise Yamipod qui te permet de déplacer tes musiques dans le sens iPod->Mac (ou PC), ce que ne te permet aucun autre logiciel!

PS: si tu trouve une autre solution que le reformatage, fais nous part de ta trouvaille, merci!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

J'ai eu la même chose avec mon iPod Classic.
J'ai jamais trouvé ce que ça pouvais bien être...
La solution que j'ai trouvé c'est d'initialiser l'iPod puis de réimporter mes musiques et vidéos. Depuis la catégorie "Autres" existe toujours mais occupe une place beaucoup plus réduite (surement les fichiers systeme de l'iPod).


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Jce que ne te permet aucun autre logiciel!


Euh là tu t'avance un peu. De logiciels qui font ça y'en a plein


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Août 2008)

Tu n'aurais pas activé la fonction "disque dur" et mis des fichiers dessus ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh là tu t'avance un peu. De logiciels qui font ça y'en a plein



rooo, j'suis sûr que tu dis ça juste parce que t'es jaloux que je t'ai devancé!!
Non je blague...
Mea Culpa...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Août 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas activé la fonction "disque dur" et mis des fichiers dessus ?



Pour le problème de cricri je ne sais pas, c'est pas bête, mais de mon côté, la fonction disque dur est activée mais la "partition" était vide...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour le problème de cricri je ne sais pas, c'est pas bête, mais de mon côté, la fonction disque dur est activée mais la "partition" était vide...



Pareil.


----------



## cricri.eyquem (14 Août 2008)

Merci, j'ai restauré mon iPod, et ça a marché !
Merci à tous pour vos solutions.
Aurevoir !


----------



## fandipod (15 Août 2008)

Ok tant mieux pour toi je pense qu'une simple restauration était nécessaire. Comme quoi la restauration est bien utile


----------

